
Show HN: Keygen – a simple app and product licensing API now in closed beta - ezekg
https://keygen.sh?ref=hn
======
ezekg
Hey everyone,

I posted a landing page/mailing list signup for Keygen[0] few months back[1]
and just recently pushed it into closed beta status! This has been a long
journey, but I'm excited that I've hit this rather huge milestone.

If you're interested in trying it out, I'd love to get it into the hands of
additional developers. I've spent a considerable amount of time on the
documentation[2], so be sure to check it out. :)

And if you have any questions or concerns about the product, I'm down to
discuss it here.

[0]: [https://keygen.sh](https://keygen.sh) [1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12870031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12870031)
[2]: [https://keygen.sh/docs/api](https://keygen.sh/docs/api)

------
bellwether
Cool looking product and great job on the site! I see the docs are akin to
Stripe which is awesome. What technology did you build the backend in?

